# Other > Fun and games >  13th Doctor to be a woman!

## purplefan

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40624288

Jodie Whittaker has been announced as the Doctor Who's 13th Time Lord - the first woman to get the role. 

Not really sure how to react to this one. DR.WHO A WOMAN!! :X: 
ANyway i hope she will be better than Peter Capaldi who was as wooden as a thunderbird puppet. I hope she brings a new dimension to the role.

----------


## Jarre

It might inject some interest into the program of how the Dr's "attitude and care free nature" will be acted or not or a different approach taken, it may also add a different fan base to the series, who knows, well see next year.

----------


## Paula

I LOVE that it's a woman! About time  :):

----------


## Suzi

I originally wanted Kris Marshall, but she's awesome! I love her!

----------


## S deleted

Im actually disappointed that they have gone with a female doctor, although with all the talk between Missy and the Master it was clearly pointing in that direction.

I dunno, the Doctor has been a male role for over 50 yrs and of the 13th time of asking suddenly he becomes a she. As glad as I am to see Capaldi out I'm really not convinced by this move at all.

----------


## purplefan

I sort of agree with you stella but the show needs a complete revamp. I think it has become stale since Matt smith left and i really hope she can do the role proud. I really like missy. One of my fav characters.
I would have liked to have seen Rowan Atkinson.

----------


## S deleted

Rowen Atkinson? Ok whatever. Right, I'm gonna be a little controversial here so if easily offended turn away now.....

First a gay companion and now a female doctor. I get the feeling that to go with the current obsession with tv bosses of covering all things LGBT that this is a change to appeal to the 'minority' as they see it. Political correctness gone mad. So what if the doctor has always been a man. He's never been black either. In fact he's always been portrayed as British so maybe that should change too?

I'm probably being more than a little cynical but the doctor has always been a male role and sometimes tradition has a place too.

----------


## Paula

You're right, the BBC admits its pushing diversity over all its media channels, hence the female doctor. That doesn't mean she won't be awesome at it  :O:

----------


## S deleted

She can't be much worse that Capaldi lol. Actually no credit where it's due, in the more serious moments he was great but I didn't buy his wackier side at all. I will wait and see what happens but I'm a little concerned that this is a bad move.

----------


## purplefan

I think you have a good point stella about the bbc covering the LGBT thing. We had a gay companion in the first series with capt.Jack harkness, rather he was bi' but i hope we dont get any jokes about boobs and Bras etc and they keep to the series side of the doctor.

----------


## Paula

Boobs and bras? Purple, do you think that's what us women talk about??

----------

Suzi (17-07-17)

----------


## S deleted

> but i hope we dont get any jokes about boobs and Bras etc


Wtf? And what if there were? Dude, I've read your 'love scene' so surely you don't feel uncomfortable about and mention of breasts? Hey if we're lucky we might get a few funnies about the menstrual cycle thrown in for good measure cos no sci fi show is complete without quips about the female anatomy and functionality right?

----------

OldMike (21-07-17),Suzi (17-07-17)

----------


## Suzi

I love a good talk about bras and boobs! I have a 12 and a 13 year old girl - our house is always talking about boobs and bras and menstruation!  :):

----------


## Aspasia

I agree that the decision to cast a female doctor has probably come about from the push on representation but there is a REASON they're pushing that... because it's needed. New iconic characters who are female are hard to create, because wide-spread popularity takes time. Creating new shows, selling new books by new authors - this is a risk for TV companies and publishers. We're fighting against literally hundreds of years of strong and inspiring main characters being men in almost every single story that's become part of our cultural consciousness - from Beowulf to King Arthur to Gandalf to Phillip Marlowe to Atticus Finch to James Bloody Bond. So if the BBC want to take a character that has _traditionally presented as male_ (Remember  the whole premise of the Doctor is that s/he changes pretty frequently!) then I embrace that as about bloody time!

----------

Paula (18-07-17),purplefan (19-07-17)

----------


## Suzi

> I agree that the decision to cast a female doctor has probably come about from the push on representation but there is a REASON they're pushing that... because it's needed. New iconic characters who are female are hard to create, because wide-spread popularity takes time. Creating new shows, selling new books by new authors - this is a risk for TV companies and publishers. We're fighting against literally hundreds of years of strong and inspiring main characters being men in almost every single story that's become part of our cultural consciousness - from Beowulf to King Arthur to Gandalf to Phillip Marlowe to Atticus Finch to James Bloody Bond. So if the BBC want to take a character that has _traditionally presented as male_ (Remember  the whole premise of the Doctor is that s/he changes pretty frequently!) then I embrace that as about bloody time!


 **stands and applauds very raucously**

----------

purplefan (19-07-17)

----------


## S deleted

Fair point well made

----------


## purplefan

> Boobs and bras? Purple, do you think that's what us women talk about??


 :(rofl):  No, but the writers might and the last series had grone stale but i hope the new writing team can produce some good stories. I hope we see a more darker Dr. as was supposed to have happened on the last one but didnt.

----------


## Aspasia

> No, but the writers might and the last series had grone stale but i hope the new writing team can produce some good stories. I hope we see a more darker Dr. as was supposed to have happened on the last one but didnt.


I'd enjoy a darker Doctor too, and she's a brilliant actor so I think she could do it. I also can't wait to see if they bring River Song back because I think there would be some serious sparks there...

----------


## OldMike

> I'd enjoy a darker Doctor too, and she's a brilliant actor so I think she could do it. I also can't wait to see if they bring River Song back because I think there would be some serious sparks there...


Hi Aspasia, first time our paths have crossed, so nice to meet you.  :(hi):

----------


## Aspasia

> Hi Aspasia, first time our paths have crossed, so nice to meet you.


Nice to meet you too. I'm a member from way back when but have recently taken to sticking my head back above the parapet.

----------


## Suzi

> I'd enjoy a darker Doctor too, and she's a brilliant actor so I think she could do it. I also can't wait to see if they bring River Song back because I think there would be some serious sparks there...


I think she's a great actor and you're right. They would be awesome sparks  :O:

----------

